# Stock Nissan Teana 230jk 2005 Stereo, What are these ports?



## ElijahA (Mar 20, 2018)

So I've just bought this car, Realized I can't really change the factory stereo unit easily so I've decided to do my best to work with it. I wanted to put a band expander in because it's a Japanese import. I pulled it apart and the port on the right (The black one) had nothing in it, so I wonder what it's for. The port on the left did have what looked like the antenna cable but I've never seen that port before, and haven't seen a band expander that would be compatible either. Thanks for any help

EDIT: Can't upload photo, Please remove post (I don't know how)


----------

